
Dtrace Conf 2016 Event Videos - solarengineer
https://www.joyent.com/about/events/2016/dtrace-conf
======
helper
The talk on finding vulnerabilities in dtrace to escalate privileges seemed to
be the most interesting/terrifying to the attendees. Definitely worth
watching: [https://www.joyent.com/about/events/2016/dtrace-
conf/videos/...](https://www.joyent.com/about/events/2016/dtrace-
conf/videos/dtrace-exploitation)

~~~
benmmurphy
I've made the slides for this talk available here:

[http://slides.com/benmurphy/deck](http://slides.com/benmurphy/deck)

~~~
wizzard0
Can you please re-check the link? It seems to be broken, and your user profile
lists only the Property Oriented Programming from 2013

~~~
benmmurphy
sorry. it should be public now :)

------
solarengineer
Here [1] is the conference wrap up by Bryan Cantrill.

[1] [https://www.joyent.com/blog/dtrace-conf-16-wrap-
up](https://www.joyent.com/blog/dtrace-conf-16-wrap-up)

------
joshbaptiste
Dtrace is a great tool to dive in and understand the internals of an operating
system without being a systems programmer per se.

------
qwertyuiop924
Bryan Cantrill's Delicious Lipoma would be a TERRIBLE name for a rock band.

However, I now am very excited for Cantrill's Usenix talk. That will be...
interesting.

------
Philipp__
Was waiting for this!

